# A Couple Of Miscellaneous Shots



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't remember if I've put any non-watch shots on here, but if I have then just ignore. I was just digging through my hard drive questioning whether I should get off my lazy backside and do some more night photography. I haven't done anything for a while due to time constraints amongst other things, and my camera has been playing up recently which doesn't help. Dunno, anyway enough nonsense.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I love car light trails. Some great work there. Have you ever done a north star time lapse shot? I've tried a few times but never been able to master it.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> I love car light trails. Some great work there. Have you ever done a north star time lapse shot? I've tried a few times but never been able to master it.


Cheers Tim. I did a series of time lapse shots over the M25, that's just one of them (albeit not the best one). Down in London I'm a bit too far south to do the northern lights. I used to live a short distance from you (Montrose) but I wasn't into photography professionally then so I never photographed them. It's on my 'to do' list.

I'll dig some more time lapse car road shots out and post them if you're interested.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I love car light trails. Some great work there. Have you ever done a north star time lapse shot? I've tried a few times but never been able to master it.
> ...


Definitely - go for it.

We get some great northern light nights up here, we're out in the country, so have very little light pollution too. I have taken a few shots of them but don't think my camera or skills are up to it yet!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It's not all that hard, and if I'm honest it's more down to the camera than the photographer. As long as your camera has a decent sized lens with a decent aperture range, a decent ISO range and a decent shutter speed control, most photographic effects are possible. The key is to marrying up all the settings to the desired effect and always try to obey the law of thirds (if the subject allows it).

A couple of time lapse shots, not my best work by a long chalk, but if you like 'em, you like 'em!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

The first one would be my favorite - how it is a mirror image on the vertical, just the colour of lights giving it away.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for you kind words Tim. It always means a lot to hear comments about my photos, good or bad.

I really must get my camera serviced or replaced and get out and do some more photography.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Uh oh, now I'm on a roll.

After I watched Sin City, I thought I'd try a few shots in the style of Frank Miller / Robert Rodriguez albeit without resorting to editing software. The results weren't quite as I'd anticipated, but interesting nonetheless. Best thing about stylised photography is that you can blame technical errors on the 'style'.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm liking these night shots  not so sure on the B+W and m-way ones but the rest are great.

Something else to have go at 

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What wonderful photo's, the ones taken on the thames are my favorite


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very very good indeed.


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

Good shots - I especially like the Tower Bridge ones. :cool2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great shots Rob, especially the Tower Bridge ones. :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:

I love this one. Stunning.


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

love the Tower bridge one too - all great shots though


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Some great shots there curious to know if you were using s filter to get the starburst effects on the street lights


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

Rob, really great shots - especially the first two ones.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Saw this shot this morning on BBC website - amazing!


----------

